# New York City - Statue of Liberty and Radio City Music Hall



## teacher386 (Dec 28, 2011)

I took these two shots with my point and shoot on a recent trip to New York City. I hope that you enjoy them.




Statue of Liberty by teacher386, on Flickr




Radio City Music Hall by teacher386, on Flickr


----------



## BlackSheep (Dec 28, 2011)

Both nice shots.
I assume these were with digital P&S? If so, you did a nice job on the B&W conversion too.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 28, 2011)

I like these especially the 1st shot and the B&W conversion you used to get these..!!!.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 28, 2011)

Gotta agree - good jod on the conversion.  I can't recall seeing very many pictures of the Statue of Liberty in B&W...  I like yours.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 29, 2011)

First one is really excellent One of the best of images of SOB i have seen; second has fine contrast

Regards


----------



## teacher386 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks a lot everyone! I really appreciate the comments.


----------



## Ross Images (Jan 2, 2012)

Great images...


----------

